# Bremen Market Panorama



## Alex_B (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey, just realise I did not post this one yet. it was actually produced on the last Germany TPF meet-up.

As it is handheld, it is a bit wobbly on the right hand side, also I could not show much of the foreground and cut the top of the spire. could not do a full 360 since the light was too bad for that.


----------



## bethanyb (Aug 6, 2008)

I very much enjoy the distortion in the buildings-- it makes it seem as if they were from a cartoon or fantasy illustration. Too bad about the spire-- do you have a shot of the top of it? You could probably add it in fairly easily if you did-- the blue sky in the rest of the image would be easy to clone in.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 6, 2008)

I am afraid I do not have the spire in a perspective fitting this.

the image was actually meant to end before the spire since I thought exposure would not be good on the far right anymore anyway.


----------



## rjackjames (Aug 6, 2008)

Beautiful panorama.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks


----------



## PNA (Aug 6, 2008)

Nicely done, Alex.......I truly enjoy the option of outdoor dinning and drinking, simething we in the US are missing.


----------



## matt-l (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice.

how many shots was this?


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 6, 2008)

PNA said:


> Nicely done, Alex.......I truly enjoy the option of outdoor dinning and drinking, simething we in the US are missing.



really? i thought it is only rare, but is it prohibited in any sense?


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 6, 2008)

matt-l said:


> Very nice.
> 
> how many shots was this?



thanks! nine if i remember right. but shot in portrait, and way too much overlap. could have done it with less. but as said, this was not using my nodal point adapter


----------



## PNA (Aug 6, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> really? i thought it is only rare, but is it prohibited in any sense?


 

It is rare, there are few along the upper East side of Manhattan along Madison Ave. and in a few of the cities that have eliminated vehicle traffic with a pedestrian walkways.Some cities may prohibit sidewalk setup only because in impedes pedestrian traffic. Otherwise I'm sure it's OK.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 6, 2008)

PNA said:


> It is rare, there are few along the upper East side of Manhattan along Madison Ave. and in a few of the cities that have eliminated vehicle traffic with a pedestrian walkways.Some cities may prohibit sidewalk setup only because in impedes pedestrian traffic. Otherwise I'm sure it's OK.



OK, I see, so it is mainly because everything is so car oriented? and the few sidewalks have to stay untouched for the pedestrians 

A shame though. it is really fun.


----------



## PNA (Aug 6, 2008)

Yep, that's pretty much the case.....Americans are too in love with their cars to truly enjoy the simpler things.


Now that you're "semi-retired" what are your plans? Maybe a cruise up the Rhine on one of those fabulous barges, something I've always wanted to do.......


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 6, 2008)

Love the panorama, Alex. Those buildings were gorgeous, and the pic brings back fond memories of a fun day.


----------



## NJMAN (Aug 6, 2008)

Beautiful pano Alex!  What lens do you usually use for landscapes?

NJ


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice! Not only does it make me miss my days in Germany, but you even got the floor pattern adding lines into the shot/ :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks all!

PNA, no plans yet! Or better to say, too many plans, and I can only do one or two things  Right now I am busy basically with sports, getting a bit fitter again.



NJMAN said:


> Beautiful pano Alex!  What lens do you usually use for landscapes?
> 
> NJ



For the wider shots usually the 17-40 f/4

and most of the rest the 24-105 f/4, but I actually prefer the former for landscape.

Sometimes the 50 f/1.4 if the scene is prone to flare and or rather dark.


----------



## bigalbest (Aug 8, 2008)

Very nice shot, well done.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 8, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## Chris Stegner (Aug 8, 2008)

This is nice. I've been messing with panos for a while now. What software do you use? Again, nice!


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 8, 2008)

Chris Stegner said:


> This is nice. I've been messing with panos for a while now. What software do you use? Again, nice!



panaorama studio ... that combined with computer with lots of memory, your 16-35 with the 5D, and a proper panorama head does wonders (even though this one was hand-held, i usually use a novoflex pano head).


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 8, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Love the panorama, Alex. Those buildings were gorgeous, and the pic brings back fond...


...and well organised,...


Antarctican said:


> ...memories of a fun day.










Sorry Corinna, couldn't help myself...


----------



## Yemme (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh this is a beauty.  It looks like a movie lot at Disney World.  The buildings are great love the pop of red.  Great work Alex.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 9, 2008)

Yemme said:


> Oh this is a beauty. It looks like a movie lot at Disney World. The buildings are great love the pop of red. Great work Alex.



Thanks 

But this is not Disney World but a normal German city


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks like you managed to chop someone in half just after the 2nd bollard! And is that the same person twice just to the right of that? :greenpbl:

Great panorama though. Really captures the feel of the place.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 10, 2008)

Bummer! You are right .. I should fix that!

Never stitch in a hurry is all I can say now


----------

